# Renting out in the Uk while living in Spain



## amespana (Nov 10, 2009)

We are thinking of renting out our property in the UK while we are wintering in Spain.I wonder if any forum members have done this and can tell me of the pros and cons?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

amespana said:


> We are thinking of renting out our property in the UK while we are wintering in Spain.I wonder if any forum members have done this and can tell me of the pros and cons?



Its dont quite a lot! The pros are that you get an income to cover your rental in Spain (maybe even a bit more dependant on property types, sizes.

The cons are many, you should declare your rental income to the tax man, you may wish to do it through an agency who will take commission, tenants may not be "good" - and of course you may not get tenants, in which case you'll not get an income.

But look into it and see if its feasable!!??? Personally, I think I'd sooner be in the UK for the winter, its well documented that certain parts of Spain (where I am for one) are horrendous in the winter, cold, wet and windy and the houses are built for the heat, not the cold. But that can all be worked out beforehand I guess!! But I crave, central heating, insulation and carpets in the winter

Jo xxx

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

We rented our house when we first left the UK but only for six months as we had put it on the market and luckily for us it sold quickly.
We used an Agency who took a hefty commission for allegedly sorting out tax, changing utilities to the tenants' names, collecting rents, inspecting the property etc. 
We had at one time owned rental properties in Canada and the UK so being landlords wasn't a new experience.
The agency did none of the things they were supposed to do apart from collecting the rent and after deducting their commission paying it into our bank account.
The tenant opened post stupidly sent by a credit card company containing an unasked for card with the PIN following in another post which she also opened. She then proceeded to take £5000 from a cash machine using said card. She also sub-let every room in the house, a detached cottage.
I was fortunately able to prove that I was in Prague at the times the money was taken from the machine.
Of course our experience is not typical but the Agency was reputable and the tenant provided references.
I don't know how you can ensure nothing of that sort happens, really. You take your chances.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

We have let our house in the UK for 10 years now - no real problems - probably lucky. We use an agent (a personal friend). Are you talking about just for the winter? Sounds like a lot of hassle for a few months.


----------



## geez (Apr 4, 2010)

jimenato said:


> We have let our house in the UK for 10 years now - no real problems - probably lucky. We use an agent (a personal friend). Are you talking about just for the winter? Sounds like a lot of hassle for a few months.


With the advent of Craiglist, Loquo, Gumtree, etc people are increasingly doing this sort of thing, and for short terms too. If your intended rental is in a location likely to appeal to international transferees, then I'd recommend you post and see what you get. There's an army of people who live like us, moving every few months following project work or relocating and looking for bridging accommodation. In these leaner times companies are much less likely to pay proper per diems so there is a market if your house is in the right spot. And, who knows, there could be someone wishing to renovate near your house who has a short-term accommodation dilemma.

I'm not a great fan of agents, unless like jimenato you know someone who will represent your best interests. We've probably had 20 rentals over the last five years, mostly direct with owners and we've only had one issue with return of our security deposit. There are bad landlords and tenants wherever you are in the world, but most people do the right thing. Sorry, don't have any experience in the UK but we have a house in Australia that we rent out to someone we know for less than commercial rent. Even though this is an arrangement between friends, we signed a standard rental contract to ensure that everyone is clear as to their expectations and requirements. When making the arrangement, we walked through the house and agreed the furnishings that would stay or go. Although we trade off in terms of not receiving commercial rent, we save on storage costs and agents fees. I'd suggest that if you don't go the agent route, you have someone charged with looking after anything that comes up (my sister does this for us and has had to act twice in five years... broken hot water service that sort of thing). 

Before you rent your home you will need to ensure that everything is in good working order which, by the time you've had a couple of electrician or plumber visits, you might find nullifies the rent you receive over a short-term. On the other hand, it's a good incentive to pick up standards (we all tend to live with quirky things that we put up with, but that a tenant should not have to).

Much better to rent out a house in UK while in Spain than the other way around. I'm all for proper protection for all concerned in the private rental market, but I feel that the rental laws in Spain often get it wrong. The fact that owners have no right of inspection is a major problem and a cause of unnecessary deterioration of property, unsafe living environments, etc. The eviction time required to oust a non-paying tenant is also cited as a reason why there is so much empty property in Spain. You have better landlord protection in the UK so why not give it a try. Good luck.


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

The question asked is a simple one and the answer is just as simple - yes rent out your place in the UK while renting in Spain. It is economic sense and you will find that there is even and excellent 'gain' - Go for it, you could get decent rental in southern Spain for around €450.00 (Euro not GBP£) per month.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Leper said:


> The question asked is a simple one and the answer is just as simple - yes rent out your place in the UK while renting in Spain. It is economic sense and you will find that there is even and excellent 'gain' - Go for it, you could get decent rental in southern Spain for around €450.00 (Euro not GBP£) per month.


yes but only if you have guaranteed reliable tenants


I'd think twice if your ability to stay in Spain depends upon the rental income from the UK - I've known more than one family return just because they couldn't get that reliable income - one actually ended up spending almost as much on repairs to the property as they had taken in rent!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> yes but only if you have guaranteed reliable tenants
> 
> 
> I'd think twice if your ability to stay in Spain depends upon the rental income from the UK - I've known more than one family return just because they couldn't get that reliable income - one actually ended up spending almost as much on repairs to the property as they had taken in rent!


I'd second that! I have some friends who have recently had to go back to the UK cos their tenants not only didnt pay the rent and wouldnt leave (so they've had to endure a costly and stressful eviction process), but they've left the house in a terrible state. They're now trying to claim compensation from the agent, their insurance company are being difficult about paying out for the damages!

Sorry you probably dont wanna hear that  Dont worry too much tho, it is extreme and rare!!! But you do have to take into account that you may not rent it out for a few weeks/months, can you manage financially in the short term if that happens??

We have our grown up daughters living in our UK house and they cover the bills, outgoings and keep the place in good shape - and my OH works in the UK so is there for a lot of the time as well!!! So with right tenants and situation it can work well

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> I'd second that! I have some friends who have recently had to go back to the UK cos their tenants not only didnt pay the rent and wouldnt leave (so they've had to endure a costly and stressful eviction process), but they've left the house in a terrible state. They're now trying to claim compensation from the agent, their insurance company are being difficult about paying out for the damages!
> 
> Sorry you probably dont wanna hear that  Dont worry too much tho, it is extreme and rare!!! But you do have to take into account that you may not rent it out for a few weeks/months, can you manage financially in the short term if that happens??
> 
> ...


I have friends in a similar situation 

they haven't had to move back - but have spent the past week or so totally redecorating the house in the UK to make it rentable again

it sounded absolutely disgusting - caca de perro & all sorts


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> I have friends in a similar situation
> 
> they haven't had to move back - but have spent the past week or so totally redecorating the house in the UK to make it rentable again
> 
> it sounded absolutely disgusting - caca de perro & all sorts



I dont know how people can behave like that!! My friends are annoyed cos they went thru a reputable agent and these people were highly recommended and passed all credit checks. They took door fittings, light fittings, the hob, a rather nice towel rail, curtains..... Apparently the toilet and surrounding area was indescribable and yes the whole place needs decorating. My friends have had to move into it now they're back there and "she" is not happy!!!!!!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> I dont know how people can behave like that!! My friends are annoyed cos they went thru a reputable agent and these people were highly recommended and passed all credit checks. They took door fittings, light fittings, the hob, a rather nice towel rail, curtains..... Apparently the toilet and surrounding area was indescribable and yes the whole place needs decorating. My friends have had to move into it now they're back there and "she" is not happy!!!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxxx


yep - so did my friends go through an agent!!


this is why I said that if you RELY on the income from your UK home to stay here think twice


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I would urge caution when you read the words 'Go for it...'.
OK, in some cases that's valid advice. In many it's encouraging foolhardiness. (Not that some people need encouraging).
I've heard so many stories of bad experiences of tenants here in Spain and in the UK and few good. Our own experiences of being landlords were not positive, so much so that we sold the properties we rented out some years ago as the income wasn't worth the hassle and we rented our UK house only for six months while awaiting sale..and that was a bad experience too, as I described above. 
We rented our place in Canada and had a tenant who wanted the whole place redecorated and recarpeted - it would have cost £thousands, the rent was reasonable so it would have taken years to recoup the cost even with tax relief and the apartment and carpets were in a very good condition anyway.
Yes, you can rent a place in the South of Spain for 450 euros but the quality of that accommodation will depend very much on the area.
In some places 450 euros will get you a studio or one bedroom flat in a horrible Alcatraz-lookalike urb with constant coming and going from holiday lets and a shared pool crammed with people.
In others, away from the costa and inland, you can rent a house for that amount.
It depends what you're looking for and what you're prepared to put up with.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

I know someone with a place in Surrey who rented , through an agent, to executives from a major gas company. They were in it for 30 months @ 2000 pounds a month . When the agent went to check on it when they were leaving,the place was an absolute tip. The gas company footed the bill for complete re-decoration , replacing appliances , & 5 months lost rent.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

My daughter has rented out her place in the UK for the last 8 years to the same tenants 
The first 5 were through an agency and as they were doing nothing for the money she gave them up. The people who have leased her house use it for social services and they have put in sprinkles for each room, knocked down two cupboards and made a small bedroom, converted the garage to a time out residence by putting in a small kitchenette, shower room and sitting room and heating. All bedrooms now have chub locks on the doors. The house was filmed in it's original state and my daughter has a copy.. the lease says the house must be returned to it's original state if my daughter wants it so. when the lease is finished. The must also have all the carpets renewed.
The first things my daughter did were
Contacted her insurance company and told them the situation
Glass insurance for windows/doors
Took out an insurance policy for gas and electric so that she didn't have to deal with any costly breakdowns.
Informed the tax man. 

Other than two occasions when they were playing silly ******s at the beginning they have been fine. The first occasion they tried to be silly was the door came off the cooker and they wanted my daughter to replace it and she refuse... it was a new cooker when they went in and of course doors just don't fall off. Second occasion was when they wanted a new manhole cover for septic tank (they pay to have it emptied) and came to my daughter with a huge quote not knowing her husband is a civil engineer and of course he went round and replaced it.
It has been a solution for my daughter and gives her a steady income.


----------



## shoemanpete (Jan 4, 2010)

amespana said:


> We are thinking of renting out our property in the UK while we are wintering in Spain.I wonder if any forum members have done this and can tell me of the pros and cons?


After dithering for a while, should we sell or rent it out, good sense prevailed. We weren't going to get the price we should so we rented through an agent to a couple who luckily want to stay for 2 years min. 
Yes it can be worryng if the wrong tenant is in, but a good agent should vet them first, that's what their fee is for? Also she ensures the rent is in each month and attends to any problems on the way. 
The only downside is the preparation to rent out. The boiler and electrics have to be up-to-date, smoke detectors & carbon monoxide sensors fitted, clean & decorate and leave the garden as you would wish them to attend to it. However, the plus side is that usually the rental income more than covers any expense over the long term and the rent you pay over here ( provided it's like for like).


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

shoemanpete said:


> After dithering for a while, should we sell or rent it out, good sense prevailed. We weren't going to get the price we should so we rented through an agent to a couple who luckily want to stay for 2 years min.
> Yes it can be worryng if the wrong tenant is in, but a good agent should vet them first, that's what their fee is for? Also she ensures the rent is in each month and attends to any problems on the way.
> The only downside is the preparation to rent out. The boiler and electrics have to be up-to-date, smoke detectors & carbon monoxide sensors fitted, clean & decorate and leave the garden as you would wish them to attend to it. However, the plus side is that usually the rental income more than covers any expense over the long term and the rent you pay over here ( provided it's like for like).


Yes, agents *should *vet tenants and do other things as in their contract but many don't.
Our agent should have put utilities bills in the tenants' names but didn't. I paid one water bill for almost £250 then ignored gas, electricity and further water bills. 
When we had a few properties we rented out ten years or so ago we rented to forces personnel. Ccontracts and inspections werre taken care of by their Housing Department and if any problems arose we contacted them directly.
In spite of all that we got fed up with the hassle and sold.


----------

